# New User Michigan



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bigbuck77. Have fun here.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

welcome, i'm from kalamazoo

you?


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Lukenbow (Apr 5, 2007)

Big hearty welcome from New Lothrop!!


----------



## ToddRinMI (Oct 22, 2007)

*Welcome*

Kalamazoo here


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

